# Resin Color



## Joshm28 (Apr 14, 2021)

I turned this OLD piece of what I’m pretty sure is hickory that was a barn beam. I’m wanting a new table lamp (wife does actually). Trying to decide on resin color for the worm holes. I was thinking about staining it Grey. What color would you think would accentuate the piece (white pearl, silver pearl, black). Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 14, 2021)

Deep red or light blue


----------



## Tony (Apr 14, 2021)

I think green would look great with hickory.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 14, 2021)

Black or dark grey


----------



## Joshm28 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks guys. I would love the red or green as I think it would look fantastic. However we are Auburn fans through and through with lots of ties to the university so I can’t do crimson or dark read on a (somewhat) focal piece lol. Yes I know it’s odd . I think I’m gonna go with black/grey with a little pearl mixed in.

again I’m pretty new to this hobby so my works not up to y’all’s standards but I’m learning and getting better every day. Lots of great information here. Really enjoy myself on this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 14, 2021)

Go with Crimson Red!!! Call the pice "ROLL TIDE" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arn213 (Apr 14, 2021)

Base the resin color on the color factor of the wood and the room($) that it will reside in. When I say rooms- it might be in the living room and you might later move it to another room say the bedroom. The color scheme of the room (or the dominant color) should compliment this base and not the other way around.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 14, 2021)

Clear? Chuck


----------



## Joshm28 (Apr 14, 2021)

Alright now that the color selection is out of the way (metallic grey and pearl grey) how would you go about filling these voids? I’m comfortable casting pieces but this particular piece won’t work with casting before turning. I did mix up four ounces and did a pour letting the resin run and catch in the voids. I know I can get it done this way but I’m wasting 50% of the resin. 

I’m in the pump industry so I keep thinking this could be done more efficiently under a vacuum but what kind of container would one use? It would need to be able to conform to the actual shape of the wood in order for it to work correctly. 

I’m all ears for ideas


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## aag562 (Apr 17, 2021)

Ever hear of chameleon or color shift pigments? They both come in an array of colors, chameleon will be a different color on different angle surface depending on how the pigment settles and color shift will change from one color to another as you move around the object. They have some amazing collections and color blends. I'm not a fan but they have a clear glow in the dark powder you can add to your color choice so you can find the lamp in the dark. My choice would be bronze or copper.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 22, 2021)

Might take a couple extra steps, how bout wrap in a couple paper towels then drop in a plastic bag. Wrap with tap to avoid those pesky wrinkles and create a plaster 2 part mold using 20 minute sheetrock plaster. You could then unwrap, seal the inside of the mold, cut a reservoir into the top portion of the mold to hold a little extra epoxy. Install your base with appropriate spacers, tape your mold back together and you should be ready to pour.
By the way, this is not a method I have used for epoxy, I have however used a similar method on a bondo based casting that had to be final carved to match a porch post capital.


----------

